# Road Maps ROUTE EUROPE WEST+EAST 2023-1



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

hi,
from now avaiable new *Road Maps ROUTE EUROPE WEST+EAST 2023-1*


----------



## Petro_2004 (11 mo ago)

Any chance you could send download link to [email protected] please??


----------



## fabio santana (10 mo ago)

*shawnsheridan hello friend i need to talk to you do you have skyp*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

fabio santana said:


> *shawnsheridan hello friend i need to talk to you do you have skyp*


PM sent.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Petro_2004 said:


> Any chance you could send download link to [email protected] please??


PM sent


----------



## davtq2 (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> hi,
> from now avaiable new *Road Maps ROUTE EUROPE WEST 2022-2*
> 
> need link text me


Hi Adalbert, just bought an approved used X1 F48 yesterday (Entry Nav) and noticed my maps are the originals from 2016! I have a Navigation Map Certificate letter which mentions updating so would like to try... could you please send me a d/l link?

Thank you


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

davtq2 said:


> Hi Adalbert, just bought an approved used X1 F48 yesterday (Entry Nav) and noticed my maps are the originals from 2016! I have a Navigation Map Certificate letter which mentions updating so would like to try... could you please send me a d/l link?
> 
> Thank you


Yes, of course can help

Pm sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

from now possible also EAST ROUTE 2022-2


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Petro_2004 said:


> Any chance you could send download link to [email protected] please??


PM sent


----------



## Smtd (May 16, 2021)

Hello
Can you send me the download link?
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Smtd said:


> Hello
> Can you send me the download link?
> Thanks


PM sent


----------



## Argarath (Nov 7, 2020)

Hi, could you send me the link please? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Argarath said:


> Hi, could you send me the link please? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Anaconda1 (10 mo ago)

Hello may I have the links for both East and West 2022-2?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Anaconda1 said:


> Hello may I have the links for both East and West 2022-2?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Only one map is possible to load to car


----------



## Anaconda1 (10 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Only one map is possible to load to car


Hi, I know, usually I need West but probable I will need East next month. I have to prepare two USB sticks. Will be possible to send me the link? Thanks!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Anaconda1 said:


> Hi, I know, usually I need West but probable I will need East next month. I have to prepare two USB sticks. Will be possible to send me the link? Thanks!


PM sent


----------



## Galant_x (10 mo ago)

hi.

Could you send me the link for west plz?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Galant_x said:


> hi.
> 
> Could you send me the link for west plz?


PM sent


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

*links to maps added to first post!!*


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

bmw3330 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Can you please send FSC for VIN WBAxxxxxxx0L77865 ?
> Thanks,


PM sent.


----------



## Ziopetro (7 mo ago)

Ciao , hai possibilità di inviare il link a [email protected]live.it 

Gazie


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Ziopetro said:


> Ciao , hai possibilità di inviare il link a [email protected]
> 
> Gazie


Pm.sent


----------



## beqooo (7 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> hi,
> from now avaiable new *Road Maps ROUTE EUROPE WEST+EAST 2022-2*


hi can u send me download link ?

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

beqooo said:


> hi can u send me download link ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes pm.sent


----------



## Aleem792 (8 mo ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> Yes pm.sent


Hi Can you help me get the FSC codes for my maps too and apple carplay?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Aleem792 said:


> Hi Can you help me get the FSC codes for my maps too and apple carplay?


PM sent.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Aleem792 said:


> Hi Can you help me get the FSC codes for my maps too and apple carplay?


Hi yes i can help, send info


----------



## Lionel Bmw (7 mo ago)

Hi,
Could you please generate FSC code for me?
I want to update my maps (Route-EntryNav)
My VIN number is WBA8H91000K870086
Bmw f31 2016.
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Lionel Bmw said:


> Hi,
> Could you please generate FSC code for me?
> I want to update my maps (Route-EntryNav)
> My VIN number is WBA8H91000K870086
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## paulcu2 (7 mo ago)

Hi could you send me Download link and FSC Western Europe route? Thanks!


----------



## paulcu2 (7 mo ago)

paulcu2 said:


> Hi could you send me Download link and FSC Western Europe route? Thanks!


VIN 5f37975

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

paulcu2 said:


> VIN 5f37975
> 
> Thanks


Pm sent info


----------



## Mrtseyhan (7 mo ago)

Hi Shawn,

Could you please help with a lifetime FSC code for installing Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2021-1 ?

VIN: P598460
Current map: Road Map Europe ROUTE 2014-1
New map: Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2021-1

Thank you!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Mrtseyhan said:


> Hi Shawn,
> 
> Could you please help with a lifetime FSC code for installing Road Map Europe ROUTE East 2021-1 ?
> 
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Alamrshu (7 mo ago)

Hi there,
Can you please send me download link for 
RL_EntryNav Road Map Europe Route West 2022

Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Alamrshu said:


> Hi there,
> Can you please send me download link for
> RL_EntryNav Road Map Europe Route West 2022
> 
> Thanks


Pm sent


----------



## potenco13 (7 mo ago)

Hello, can you send me a torrent link for BMW NBT ROAD MAP EUROPE WEST NEXT 2022-2? THX


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

potenco13 said:


> Hello, can you send me a torrent link for BMW NBT ROAD MAP EUROPE WEST NEXT 2022-2? THX


Pm sent


----------



## bartoszmatyszczyk (Jan 4, 2022)

Adalbert_77 said:


> hi,
> from now avaiable new *Road Maps ROUTE EUROPE WEST+EAST 2022-2*


Hi, I have a problem with uploading this map to the car, could you help me at pm?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

con89 said:


> Hello @Adalbert_77,
> 
> I see that the download link is available on the 1st post. Could share which countries are in Europe route east 2022-2 and in Europe west 2022-2?
> 
> And could send me a pm for the fsc code?


Pm sent


----------



## frenando (3 mo ago)

Hello Adalbert_77. First of all, thanks for helping all of us. 
Could you please send me a link for Europe Route West? And how can I get th FSC Code? My VIN: WBA8C51090A069895

Thank you very much and greetings from Spain.


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

frenando said:


> Hello Adalbert_77. First of all, thanks for helping all of us.
> Could you please send me a link for Europe Route West? And how can I get th FSC Code? My VIN: WBA8C51090A069895
> 
> Thank you very much and greetings from Spain.


PM sent link


----------



## spectrum.khz (4 mo ago)

[CYTAT="Adalbert_77, stanowisko: 13666270, członek: 945035"]
cześć,
od teraz dostępne nowe *Mapy Drogowe TRASA EUROPA ZACHÓD+WSCHÓD 2022-2*
[/CYTAT]
Witaj Wojciechu
Czy jest mozliwosc kontaktu z toba przez telefon ?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

spectrum.khz said:


> [CYTAT="Adalbert_77, stanowisko: 13666270, członek: 945035"]
> cześć,
> od teraz dostępne nowe *Mapy Drogowe TRASA EUROPA ZACHÓD+WSCHÓD 2022-2*
> [/CYTAT]
> ...


Pm.sent


----------



## Doucher (1 mo ago)

Hello, if I download West Route 2022 in post 1 do I need the unzipp on the usb key? For the FSC CODE with VIN V429188, how do I do it? Regards


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Doucher said:


> Hello, if I download West Route 2022 in post 1 do I need the unzipp on the usb key? For the FSC CODE with VIN V429188, how do I do it? Regards


PM sent info


----------



## Migl73 (23 d ago)

Johnnyslb said:


> Help needed. Bmw f31 320d Update for Portugal. May you send a link and if possible a tutorial since I never updated it? Tks and best regards
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
I from Portugal too.
Were you able to install the update?
Thanks


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

Migl73 said:


> Hi,
> I from Portugal too.
> Were you able to install the update?
> Thanks


yes PM sent info


----------



## buzzdev (Feb 17, 2020)

@Adalbert_77 Hi Adalbert, could you please PM me the WEST and EAST links for RL_EntryNav and the inso regarding FSC?
The links in the attachment of the first post doesn't seem to exist.

Many thanxs


----------



## arianna24 (15 d ago)

Adalbert_77 said:


> hi,
> from now avaiable new *Road Maps ROUTE EUROPE WEST+EAST 2022-2*


Hello Adalbert_77
Thanks for helping us.

I just downloaded Road Maps ROUTE EUROPE EAST 2023-1
How can I get the FSC Code?
My VIN is: WBAHT91090P913440

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

buzzdev said:


> @Adalbert_77 Hi Adalbert, could you please PM me the WEST and EAST links for RL_EntryNav and the inso regarding FSC?
> The links in the attachment of the first post doesn't seem to exist.
> 
> Many thanxs


PM sent info, you can use east or west, not both


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

arianna24 said:


> Hello Adalbert_77
> Thanks for helping us.
> 
> I just downloaded Road Maps ROUTE EUROPE EAST 2023-1
> ...


PM sent info


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

maps aupdated to 2023-1


----------



## sweetdude1974 (11 mo ago)

Hello Adalbert_77

Thanks for your help.

I just downloaded Road Maps ROUTE EUROPE WEST 2023-1
How can I get the lifetime FSC Code?
My VIN is: WBA1V72030V657046

Thank you very much!!


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

sweetdude1974 said:


> Hello Adalbert_77
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> ...


Pm sent


----------



## marczijnge (3 d ago)

Hello,

I was able to download Road Maps ROUTE EUROPE WEST 2023-1. 
Can you help me with a FSC code?


----------



## Adalbert_77 (Nov 22, 2021)

marczijnge said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was able to download Road Maps ROUTE EUROPE WEST 2023-1.
> Can you help me with a FSC code?


PM sent


----------

